# iBook G3 Won't Boot - Gray Screen



## FuzzyRev (Dec 4, 2010)

I fought with this problem for hours and finally found a suggestion on MACOSHINTS - I had a G3 iBook 700Mhz that would not boot except in safe mode. I tried resetting PRAM and NVRAM; I went into single user mode and tried fsck - all to no avail.

What DID work - Boot into safe mode and go into system/library/extensions and remove all the ATI*.kext files. Drag them to the trash, NOT the desktop. DO NOT empty the trash now - if it doesn't work, you can put them back later...

Try to restart. It worked wonderfully for me.

FuzzyRev


----------



## Reeb (Dec 6, 2010)

I went to Safe mode but a blue screen came up with this Technical Information:
STOP: 0x0000007E (0x0000005, 0xF75F092B2, 0xF7AF9490, 0xF7AF9190)
FLTMGR.SYS - Address F75F92B2 base at F75E1000, DateStamp 480251da

So, what now?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Reeb said:


> I went to Safe mode but a blue screen came up with this Technical Information:
> STOP: 0x0000007E (0x0000005, 0xF75F092B2, 0xF7AF9490, 0xF7AF9190)
> FLTMGR.SYS - Address F75F92B2 base at F75E1000, DateStamp 480251da
> 
> So, what now?


Huh?

does this belong here or in your other thread at http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/966884-downloaded-too-much-now-wont.html?


----------



## FuzzyRev (Dec 4, 2010)

If you cannot boot successfully into safe mode, my solution won't work. I do not have any idea what those STOP codes might mean. Sorry I can't help.

FuzzyRev


----------

